# Pet business owners: what do you do when you go on holiday?



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a one (wo)man band and wondering what to do when I book a holiday for myself. I know most of my customers really rely on me and would be pretty screwed without me so I don't know what to do. I'm considering hiring and insuring someone, they'd work for my rates (as they're too cheap to split) and I'd deduct their insurance costs from the rates so I wouldn't be loosing/gaining money but I wouldn't be leaving my clients high and dry. 
What do other people do?


----------

